# Saving dropped cherry shrimp eggs?



## agentho (Jan 14, 2007)

I saw a cluster of yellowish eggs on my plants today. Based on some previous threads, I was thinking that this was some dropped cherry red eggs. Should I try to save them or leave them be. And when I mean save, the only thing I can think to do is to somehow try to scoop them up with a net and then suspend the net in my tank to keep them separate from the other fauna. If the shrimp survive, what do you recommend that I feed them without breaking the bank?

I've got a few cherry reds, an otto, a cory and 2 danios in there now. I saw a snail the other day but I don't think it's snailk eggs 'cause it doesn't have that slimy look that others have talk about.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

The eggs may have been dropped because they were infertile, but you could simply place them in a net breeder to see if they hatch. Soak a few oak leaves in a bowl or bucket of water for several days to leach out the tannins, then place them in with the shrimp eggs. The leaves will support some growth, as well as breaking down, for the baby shrimp to feed on. Occaisonal feeding of crushed flake food to supplement their diet, and they should be fine.


----------



## agentho (Jan 14, 2007)

toddnbecka said:


> The eggs may have been dropped because they were infertile, but you could simply place them in a net breeder to see if they hatch. Soak a few oak leaves in a bowl or bucket of water for several days to leach out the tannins, then place them in with the shrimp eggs. The leaves will support some growth, as well as breaking down, for the baby shrimp to feed on. Occaisonal feeding of crushed flake food to supplement their diet, and they should be fine.


Does that mean that I might not have a male to fertilize or that maybe there was just sometthing wrong with the eggs? This is the second batch of eggs that I've seen.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

You may not have a male to fertilize them, she could have been a first time mum or dropped them due to water parameters.

If you are going to have a try at saving them you should make sure you have some air bubbling near them to mimick the movement of the berried female "fanning" them around.

I have around 10 female cherry shrimp now but still no male.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Drop eggs mostly like the female wasn't ready or eggs were not fertilized.

Saving the dropped eggs is difficult and often times futile. I tried once before and wasn't successful. If you do end up saving them keep us posted. I don't know of a single person who has successful reared dropped shrimp eggs. Good luck! 

-John N.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Here is one.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/35920-shrimp-born-dead.html?highlight=shrimp+born+dead


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

Once you get them breeding, they multiply like cockroaches. Just be patient.


----------



## agentho (Jan 14, 2007)

Well before I could attempt to save the dropped eggs, they disappeared. I guess they fell victim to some other shrimp or fish, sigh


----------

